# Wow, aren't boy rats lazy?



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a picture of Torgo. He is not dead, though not for any effort on HIS part. 











I feel like that after eating at a Chinese buffet.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha thats funny, ya boy rats are lazy, they are more of lap rats, on the other hand girl rats are more entergetic. Thats a cute picture.

Is he in his cage? Is that grass thats is his bedding, or is he outside?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Haha thats funny, ya boy rats are lazy, they are more of lap rats, on the other hand girl rats are more entergetic. Thats a cute picture.
> 
> Is he in his cage? Is that grass thats is his bedding, or is he outside?


I had just finished cleaning out his cage and filled his digging box with dirt. He was just laying there while Melissa did all the work creating burrow. I love dirt and grass for bedding, it eliminates odor, give them something to dig in, but tend to be messy on the carpet.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh just wondering. Ha Ha its cool to find someone else on these forums that live in UTAH! Utah rocks! lol :lol: Where in Provo do you live?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Oh just wondering. Ha Ha its cool to find someone else on these forums that live in UTAH! Utah rocks! lol :lol: Where in Provo do you live?


Just off 500 west near the Albertsons. Does that mean you are in UT?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya when i post look to your left of my post and it shows my location 
I dont really know where your talking about I live in Salt Lake City near the Temple.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Cute picture! Male rats are extremely lazy. My boys do that alot! Though when their young, males and females are both energetic.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i wish my girls would do that


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

The first time my boys did that I thought they were both dead. Now I know better and just leave them alone


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha ha if i came home to see my rat sleeping like that i would freek out thinking it was dead :lol:


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

HA I woulda thought he was dead, but that pic's so silly. When Shoki's in the mood for it i give him a lil scratch under his chin and after a few min he falls asleep...i do it long enough and his mouth goes open and he rolls on his side....looks like he playing dead.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhh! SO cute!

Can't wait till I get a boy.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2007)

Awww. Now I want my boys even more.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha... that's so cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i have girls that will do that. and one of my girls is more a cuddle bug then one of my boys. i agree that as a general rule boys are lazier then girls but there is always the exception. 

and i LOVE that picture!

but i have to ask, you use the dirt as litter? i've never heard of that before. how much do you put in? how effective is it at odor control and absorption compared to other methods you've used? how often do you change it out? what type of dirt and of course where do you get it? i'm sorry for the bombardment of questions its just i've never heard of this done before and i'm always on the look out for better alternatives.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Twitch - A digging box is generally a "fun area", not the full cage, or a litterbox (though I suppose it could be, if the rat wanted it to be!). 

Google search for "digging box" (couldn't just pick one!)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, i had heard of digging boxes but i had gotten the impression that njal was using it was a litter. i've talked to her since and she uses it as a litter box rather then a full covering of the bottom tray but still as litter. its the litter aspect that caught my interest. and i've got to say, her logic make sense so i'm going to look into doing it myself.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments on Torgo! and FYI, I am a dude. (must be having one of those days....)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the majority of members here are female and frankly, i can't see through the screen. for the most part the application of a gender descriptive is arbitrary.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

twitch said:


> the majority of members here are female and frankly, i can't see through the screen. for the most part the application of a gender descriptive is arbitrary.


:lol: So, does that mean I'm not the only one who's refered to one person in both genders? :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

...yes...
:lol:


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> the majority of members here are female and frankly, i can't see through the screen. for the most part the application of a gender descriptive is arbitrary.


True enough. I erred in assuming that non-Scandinavians know that Njal is a male moniker.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

see, i thought it just sounded neat on the tongue... so what does Njal mean exactly?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> see, i thought it just sounded neat on the tongue... so what does Njal mean exactly?


It is pronounced Nee-yal in Swedish but is usually converted to "Nyal" (Nile) in English. It is related to Neil or Nils. :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, so maybe not the same as i was pronouncing...  i thought it was Na-jal. Nee-yal is fun to say though too. is that your real name or just one you like?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:



> ok, so maybe not the same as i was pronouncing...  i thought it was Na-jal. Nee-yal is fun to say though too. is that your real name or just one you like?


Real name. Though I go by Nyal most times. Nyal D, at your service.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's really cool. my real name is raven. it may not be used as much as a sarah or a chris but it still has a rather blah sound to it. no funky pronoucation. though maybe i'm just seeing that because i haven't come across your name before. :shrug: meh, i still think its a cool sounding name in any case


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> that's really cool. my real name is raven. it may not be used as much as a sarah or a chris but it still has a rather blah sound to it. no funky pronoucation. though maybe i'm just seeing that because i haven't come across your name before. :shrug: meh, i still think its a cool sounding name in any case


EVERYONE thinks their name is mundane. I did. Raven is the bestest.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

nah, i like corvis much better. i've been meeting to many other raven recently. though i guess i've been hearing about there being other corvis' too now. when i was kid though i wanted my name to be crystal. then i actually met one, decided i didn't like her and didn't want to be called that anymore... funny how things work out.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> nah, i like corvis much better. i've been meeting to many other raven recently. though i guess i've been hearing about there being other corvis' too now. when i was kid though i wanted my name to be crystal. then i actually met one, decided i didn't like her and didn't want to be called that anymore... funny how things work out.


I always wanted to be called Trent.....


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

twitch said:


> that's really cool. my real name is raven. it may not be used as much as a sarah or a chris but it still has a rather blah sound to it. no funky pronoucation. though maybe i'm just seeing that because i haven't come across your name before. :shrug: meh, i still think its a cool sounding name in any case


I'm a Cynthia, which I have always liked, but it's my middle name that I always wanted to change. Elizabeth is very pretty but common. When I found out my parents were thinking about calling me Cynthia Allyn, I decided that Allyn made a perfect username. So now I'm allyn for practically all my online interactions. 

I just think Cynthia Allyn, is much classier than Cynthia Elizabeth.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

haha, well at least your middle name doesn't scream hick... mine is christina-rose. yep, they decided that there should be a whole new flower for me. but i do like it. christina was my great-grandmother's middle name and rose was my grandmother's middle name. so in a way i'm continuing on for them. 

but most people never remember any other name for me other then raven anyway. i've had teachers completely forget my last name. teachers! i was even once published in the school's poetry club and i was the only one without a last name.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwww...my name is waaaaaay to popular though....samantha...i dont relly like it.... my nickname is sam....my fathers nickname is sam, my grandfathers nickname is sam....... my grandpa's name is salvatore dominic (lastname) senior, my father is salvatore dominic (lastname) junior, and i would have been salvatore dominic (lastname) the third if i was a boy....i was a girl so they named me something that would at least keep the family nickname going.....ug.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

I just want to say I love my king of all kings of lazyness, my new rat Stone. He is so docile, that I named him after that which takes millions of years move and change. I bought him at the pet store, lying on his back with his legs in the air... just like every time I saw him in the previous weeks.

In fact, he is resting on my lap now... a living, breathing, cute, cuddly, chunk of granite.


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yay! I'm going to be getting three boy rats in a few days! Hopefully they'll be like that too. All I've had are hyper girly rats.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

lol thats to funny...my blossom did that not too long after we got her while I was holding her in my arms looking up stuff on the computer...when i looked down i thought something was wrong with her, but she was just passed out in a deep sleep laying the exact same way. great picture!


----------

